# Dr. Tom Schreiner - "Does Scripture Teach Prevenient Grace in the Wesleyan Sense?"



## biblelighthouse (Feb 1, 2006)

Dr. Tom Schreiner wrote this great article:
http://www.biblelighthouse.com/sovereignty/StillSovereign.htm

It originally appeared in the book, "Still Sovereign".

With permission, I have made this great article available online for free viewing.

If you like it, I highly recommend picking up a copy of the whole book. There are some good chapters in there.


----------



## Pilgrim (Feb 1, 2006)




----------



## SolaScriptura (Feb 1, 2006)

Schreiner teaches at my school.


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SolaScriptura_
> Schreiner teaches at my school.



Wanna cookie???  He used to be my "pastor", so there!


----------



## BlackCalvinist (Feb 2, 2006)

Cool.  

[Edited on 2-2-2006 by OS_X]


----------

